#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Heading Rows Repeat

## quikgun15

I've got a word document - with a TITLE in the first Row that I would like repeated on every page when printing only.

I googled a whole lot, and came to the conclusion that I should be converting that title to a Table Header, and then use the option Heading Rows Repeat, but I have not been successful at all.  Can someone assist with this?

Please note that I can not use the TITLE as a HEADER.

----------


## TMS

Please post a sample document. Is the rest of the data going to be in a table?

Regards

----------


## quikgun15

> Please post a sample document. Is the rest of the data going to be in a table?
> 
> Regards



So, in short.. (see sample).

All I want is to repeat the Row The Quick Brown Fox Jumps Over the Lazy Dog on every page (when printing only).  I didn't know any other way, there are no tables in the document to begin with.

Please help!!

----------


## TMS

I'm not sure if this is what you want.  Repeating Headers in Tables are relevant to the table so the data would also need to be in the Table.

I have converted the text to a Table to demonstrate ... but you wouldn't need to have separate table rows for each paragraph necessarily.

The Header will show in Print Preview and will print but it will only appear once in the Table.

Regards

----------


## quikgun15

> I'm not sure if this is what you want.  Repeating Headers in Tables are relevant to the table so the data would also need to be in the Table.
> 
> I have converted the text to a Table to demonstrate ... but you wouldn't need to have separate table rows for each paragraph necessarily.
> 
> The Header will show in Print Preview and will print but it will only appear once in the Table.
> 
> Regards




Acutually, nothing is a table in the document.  I figured we might have to insert the first row as a table in order for it to somehow repeat at the top of each page when printing.

If there is a way to repeat the row "The Quick Brown Fox Jumps Over The Lazy Dog" on each page (when printing) without anything else appearing as a table, that would be great.

----------


## TMS

The only way that I can think of is to insert Section Breaks. 

I think you should be able to add a Header for the section where you want to repeat the text ... but it looks to me as though the section would have to start on a new page.

I don't think I can be much more help on this, I'm afraid.

Regards

----------

